# [SOLVED] CCFL Inverters and Cold Cathode Lights



## BIOS (Jul 28, 2006)

What's your opinions on the best CCFL Inverters and sound reactive Cold Cathode Lights?

I'm thinking about getting this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813999903


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: CCFL Inverters and Cold Cathode Lights*

Sound reactive is pretty pants In my opinion. If you have more than 1 set, they either dont flash in rhythm and with one set, I find mine just stay on constantly but flash a tiny amount but the light doesnt go completely out.


----------



## BIOS (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: CCFL Inverters and Cold Cathode Lights*

Ok, does anyone have a sound reactive light setup that works good that they can share with me?

Which one do you have, Carsey? (so I can avoid it) :smile:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: CCFL Inverters and Cold Cathode Lights*

Well I have had some 4x 12" ones with a sound module, which came with a mic on a wire and also 9x 15" ones which have a Mic built into the convertor box.

It depends on where you place your mic really.


----------



## BIOS (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: CCFL Inverters and Cold Cathode Lights*

Don't they have any that plug into a sound card? It would be flawless if they did.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: CCFL Inverters and Cold Cathode Lights*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813999506 < that is what i have which is a fan controller with built in light controller.they can be set to on,or sound reactive.the front of the panel has a small mic which pics up the sound.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: CCFL Inverters and Cold Cathode Lights*

Hey.

I use two AC Ryan TWIN20 CCFL Lights but i agree - Theyre not very good at flashing to the music, Especially if its really loud or the speaker is beside the PC.

Heres a Video of mine with the Sound on.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NfA7j0jzsgc

Or 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=x3-dLTz7xwc

Heres a picture of where my microphone is, it takes up a PCI slot which is the downside.


**NOTE** I got the bit that powers the lights (See the pic below) and has the options to be sound activated from another place - i dont know the model of it though.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: CCFL Inverters and Cold Cathode Lights*

I agree with hawman, very similar to what my lights do.

Put it this way....the speed at which the music beats at these days, the cathodes stand no chance of keeping a decent rhythm with all the bass beats.


My convertors are just a 4"x1" wide with 2 output slots.


----------



## BIOS (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: CCFL Inverters and Cold Cathode Lights*

Thanks for your replies, I think i'll go for the one I first posted.

I was looking at 2:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fXNjQFZc6rY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Nmo0mT1gDnU <<-- I'm going for this one (fits in a 3.5 drive bay). Newegg link

It's good to have full control of everything.


----------



## BIOS (Jul 28, 2006)

I cant find anywhere in the UK where I can buy this! Give me a hand people: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813999903


----------

